# Eheim Classic 150: what's in the package?



## Sergey (28 Jun 2019)

Hi guys, 

has anybody bought Eheim Classic 150 lately? I wonder what's included in the box: are double-taps included;  any bio media as well? The price of Classic 150 is nice, but if I need to buy double-taps and media separately, it goes up pretty quickly, I might prefer Ecco Pro then.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (28 Jun 2019)

Good question. I’ve just bought a Classic 250 and it included media and taps.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/eheim-classic-250-what’s-in-the-box.57889/

If you look at the first picture it has a Red & Yellow Eheim + sticker on it indicating what’s in the box.

I did ask on one of the German sites if these were included with the Classic 150 but got no reply. I should add that it seems that some companies in the UK sell the 250 but make no mention of any extras. I made sure I got one from a company that specifically mentioned the included extras. 

Let us know if you find anyone selling the 150 with the media and taps as I may get one for one of my Nano’s.


----------



## Sergey (28 Jun 2019)

Just checked Eheims at my local store in Helsinki:  their Eheim 150 comes without any media and no taps (it's even written on the box). Eheim 250 comes with both 2 taps and the media (also written on the box). However, for example this shop https://www.aquaristikshop.com/aquaristic/EHEIM-External-Filter-classic-250-2213/221301/ sells the version without any media or taps,  yet the front of the  box looks the  same (the info about the contents is on the  back side). Apparently, one needs to be cautious when looking for those on the Internet and double-check the  package contents. 

That's a bit frustrating, 'cause Eheim 2011 looked very interesting in  terms of pricing, but if you add the price of double taps and media to the total cost, it becomes not so sexy ((. Maybe I'll  stick to Ecco Pro then.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (28 Jun 2019)

Yes it’s a shame about the extras. It has been available with taps and media included in some areas like the US. I wasn’t so keen on the Ecco as the output is too high for the tank I had in mind. The Classic is only 300lph whilst the Ecco is 500lph.


----------



## Sergey (28 Jun 2019)

Yep, there's also a lot of reviews about Ecco (Pro) having flawed design:  the lid lock mechanism breaks very easily even with cautious use, so I'm now doubtful about that one as well. Damn, there's no perfection in the world.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (28 Jun 2019)

What about a Hydor 10.

https://www.aquaristikshop.com/aquaristic/Hydor-Prime-10-External-filter/548010/


----------



## Sergey (28 Jun 2019)

Well, I'm put off by Hydor 'cause there are reviews that they are quite loud. For me, silence is a must: the tank is next to the bed.


----------



## alto (28 Jun 2019)

Eheim includes all the media and substrates on various promotions 
Suppliers ordering same Classic product number can receive either depending on warehouse stock 
BUT
I’ve never seen a plain Eheim kit sold in a Promotional Box - I suspect something amiss there


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (29 Jun 2019)

My guess is that if sales need a boost they add the extras and put the sticker on the box. To my mind the filter is not really ready to use without the double taps so I think they should always include them. The Classic range is after all competing with later designs that include quick release hose fittings.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (17 Jul 2019)

Did you buy a 150 Sergey?


----------



## Sergey (18 Jul 2019)

Not yet, still living with my current internal Dennerle filter. It's actually doing pretty good job, and I'd be totally satisfied with it,  but I'd like to have an external so I can plug in different equipment and hide it all in the cabinet. I checked Eheim 150 packages from different local stores, but none included the complete set with double taps and media, so it looks like it's gonna cost around 80 EUR buying all the necessary stuff. So I'll hold back for now.


----------



## Sergey (26 Aug 2019)

An update  on Hydor Prime 10: I can justify that it is indeed loud. I bought one as a maintenance filter, but decided to give it a try. It makes a noise as loud as a computer case from 90's. Certainly not for a bedroom.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Aug 2019)

My Classic 250 is noisy as well so I won’t be chancing buying a 150 for another tank.


----------



## Jules vH (26 Aug 2019)

Bought a 150 in april in the Netherlands. No taps, no media.


----------



## Sergey (27 Aug 2019)

Jules vH said:


> Bought a 150 in april in the Netherlands. No taps, no media.


What about the noise level? Is it bedroom-proof?  

At this point I'm ready to put up with a necessity to buy media separately if at least the filter is silent.


----------



## Sergey (27 Aug 2019)

To be honest, having read different threads on loud Eheims I'm ready to give up on them and go buy Oase FiltoSmart 100.


----------



## Jules vH (27 Aug 2019)

It isnt the loudest sound, but I think I would rather go with a HOB filter (also have an aquael Fzn-2) then the  Eheim 150 of the tank was standing in our bedroom.

No experience with an Oase.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Aug 2019)

Jules vH said:


> It isnt the loudest sound, but I think I would rather go with a HOB filter (also have an aquael Fzn-2) then the  Eheim 150 of the tank was standing in our bedroom.
> 
> No experience with an Oase.



Is it a humming sound?


----------



## Jules vH (27 Aug 2019)

No, not really. Kinda hard to describe. More a "flow" sound.


----------

